# Incorrect miles on taxes from hacker who drove as me.



## uberdad49 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi, I registered and was approved to drive by Uber in the Fall of 2018 but did not decide to drive until March of the next year. In that time I discovered my account was hacked and someone was impersonating me as a Uber driver in Brooklyn, NY and had earned over $2,000. Now my tax info from Uber reflects the hacker's miles and income. I cannot find any problem scenerio on the app or the web site to talk to anyone at Uber about it. Can anyone steer me in the right direction? Any similar experience? Thanks.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Your best bet is to go into the local office but if you have to call, here is the number.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdad49 said:


> Hi, I registered and was approved to drive by Uber in the Fall of 2018 but did not decide to drive until March of the next year. In that time I discovered my account was hacked and someone was impersonating me as a Uber driver in Brooklyn, NY and had earned over $2,000. Now my tax info from Uber reflects the hacker's miles and income. I cannot find any problem scenerio on the app or the web site to talk to anyone at Uber about it. Can anyone steer me in the right direction? Any similar experience? Thanks.


RUSSIAN HACKERS !


----------

